

How to lose a customer: a worked example - cstross
https://np.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/39hqwv/my_coldcall_experience_of_the_day_tigerdirect/

======
caminante
What's compelling about the thread?

It's just a private (now public) email flame-war -- between a sysadmin and a
sales rep -- that reflects poorly on both sides. The sysadmin isn't acting
mature or efficiently by flaming. Due to his sloppy sharing, the sales rep is
gettin doxxed with folks complaint brigading the sales rep's company.

The sysadmin has the most to lose -- and for what, Reddit karma on what reads
like a writing prompt?

